# 5 week old puppy = stress!



## Rubyblue (Oct 23, 2007)

I’m a first time dog owner with a 5 week old Chihuahua puppy named boozer. I’ve had him for about a week I've weaned him off of puppy formula and he’s now eating moist food. About two days ago I started crate training him. I know he is still very young and has little control over his bladder but I figured it wouldn’t hurt to start now. I live in a small apartment, so I thought a littler box would work best. My method so far has been to set him in the litter box 5 min after feeding him and then give him a treat and praise if he goes in the box ( he cant chew too well so he mostly licks the treat and holds it in his mouth). I’m not too worried about the litter training right now because he’s so young, but keeping him in the crate has become very stressful. He hates it. Once he’s in he cries and screams like there’s no tomorrow. I put a blanket in the crate because he’s so small and gets cold, but because he’s so young he soils in his crate. Am I doing anything wrong, and is there anything I can do to stop the crying?


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Why was this pup taken from his mother and litter mates so young? At 5 weeks of age he should be with his mother and litter mates learning things such as bite inhibition and pack rules. In fact it is illegal in many places to sell a pup that is younger than 8 weeks of age. Unless there is a reason such as the dam dying or killing her pups, I would return him to the so-called breeder and find a pup from another, more responsible breeder. By the way, Toy breed breeders do not generally send their pups to new homes until they are 12 weeks of age.

Now as far as the crying in the crate goes, it's best to totally ignore it. Buy ear plugs if necessary. Don't let him out until he's quiet. Praise and treat for going into the crate and make coming out very matter of fact. Have a special crate only treat such as a stuffed kong. If he's not destructive you might try putting a stuffed toy in for him to cuddle with.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

I'll be honest, with a pup this young, I would NOT start crate training yet. He should be with his littermates, and at this age, they MIGHT be starting to poop at one end of a puppy pen- but they might not! Mom would have just stopped 'cleaning up after them' a week or so ago! 

I would get an exercise pen and put puppy pads under that, with an open crate (door either wired open or taken off entirely) with soft bedding in it. (If you buy fleece remmants from a fabric store, they're very inexpensive and you can have plenty to wash and change them out as needed.) That will begin to accustom him to sleeping in a den-like crate, but also let him learn to potty away from where he is sleeping. 

I would also talk to your vet about finding him a puppy socialization class- or a trainer who is very, very good with puppies- to help you socialize him properly as soon as it's safe- and I would mean at 8-10 weeks after two shots, not waiting until 16 weeks. Your pup has missed nearly all fo the critical interactions with his littermates as far as learning bite inhibition and how to be a dog. (Including the instinct not to potty where he sleeps)- you're going to need to work hard to help him learn those things. 

Good luck!


----------



## Rubyblue (Oct 23, 2007)

I neglected to mention that his mother stopped feeding him and the other puppys and was in the hospital. She had a litter of eight only 4 survived and she was very weak after giveing birth. The owner gave me the puppy for free if I would agree to bottle feed it.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I would get a little ex-pen (pet store) and lay down papers in the pen. Keep the pup in the pen so he doesn't have to be crated. You should have some kind of warming device for a pup that young. There are some newer things you can heat up in the microwave so that you don't have to worry about the pup chewing on cords.

Just let him do his business on the papers. And when you're with him at home be sure to just hold him a lot. I find with our foster litters they like to be held on my chest wrapped up in a warmed blanket (throw a bath towel in the dryer on high to get it warm).


----------



## Harmonybear (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh, that's sad. I'm glad your little guy came into a good home, though. I'm a new pet owner myself, so I don't have much advice for you. There's so much good information from the posters on this forums. I hope things work out well for you.


----------



## lozzy100 (Oct 23, 2007)

aww poor little chap, glad he has found a forever home. can i just say one thing and sorry if this offends, but was this breeder a friend? or did you contact this breeder, the reason i ask is that if this was my pup and my girl stopped feeding due to being weak etc, i would not give a pup away free and def not at that age and esp not to a first time dog owner, i am sure you are doing a great job, but these questions just keep going round my head along with was there any health tests done on the mum of the pups, was she in top health etc etc etc are they registered? sorry to ask so many questions it just saddens me that some so called breeders can just toss away a pup for free because it needs extra tlc because mum is too ill and frail to cope...

Anyway keep up the good work but i agree not too crate the poor little pooch needs to feel safe and secure, i would buy a little heat mat and put under a fleece blanket for him to snuggle into along with some soft cuddly toys, so he feels all snug and safe.

Keep us updated hunny and well done you for giveing him a good home, i was not having a dig at you ,,more this breeder.

Hugs Loz n crew x


----------



## Gates1026 (Mar 14, 2007)

I am curious, where did you get such a young puppy? A puppy that young should under normal circumstances still be with the mother and litter mates learning how to be a dog. 

I am sure others on the board have some great advice for such a young pup. As for the whining, puppies have a hard wired instinct that tells them that being alone could be a death sentence in the wild. You will likely have to deal with quite a bit of whining for a few weeks.

Sorry, not much valueable advice. I wish you luck! Just remember, the first few months are tough.....stick with it.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I am sorry but if you did not rescue that puppy its "breeder" or rescue agency should NEVER had it go to you at such a young age so I am not sure if this is a "true" post and will not answer anymore.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well they posted something about how the mom wouldn't feed them or something like that but the post is gone now.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Well they posted something about how the mom wouldn't feed them or something like that but the post is gone now.


Curious...I saw that too - it also said something about the breeder giving her the dog for free if she bottle fed. hmmm.


----------



## lozzy100 (Oct 23, 2007)

i have replied to this post before, but will repeat on here what i asked, a good breeder would NEVER give away such a young pup free esp if it needs extra tlc,,and esp to a first time dog owner, what i want to know if this is for REAL is did the breeder do any tests on her dog before she decided to breed? also was this breeder a friend or did you here about the pups in the paper or on the web, most breeders have a list before hand, my dogs have all been tested for genetic probs and sadly 2 of mine have had to be spayed and neutured because they have defects, one has a heart murmour and was not clear eye, and the other one was a rescue so we did not know his history as the lady we got him from told us various different stories but the thing is we had already seen him at this point of the different stories coming out while we were there, and little macky was jumping all over us, so we decided to give him a home regardless, lola and my kc are both tested and clear of eye and heart probs, it is soooo important that ppl get these tests done before they breed, sounds like that poor mummy was just not well enough to start with. i just find it sad that someone can just give a pup away free, this is why our shelters are over run with dogs because of irrisponsible breeding..urggggg but if you are for real well done you for giving him the best start that you can, but dont go crate training just yet he is way too young and at this age needs to be with litter mates and mum , i would get a little heat pad and pop under a fleece blanket , you can buy these cheap that you can rub together and warm up, the vets do sell them, you can also get the microwave ones, then i would put some cudly toys on his blanket just so he can snuggle up to them and feel secure and safe. How long do you go before you feed him,,i.e how many hours between feeds? Have you had the vet look at him?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Well they posted something about how the mom wouldn't feed them or something like that but the post is gone now.


It's not gone. The OP started two similar threads, which I've merged now (in order to further add to the confusion.)


----------



## NorthernLights (Oct 3, 2007)

To the OP- 

I don't know where you are located, but did you know that in the States its illegal to take a puppy away from its mother before 8 weeks? 

You really should call a veternarian about this puppy. A puppy this young can catch a myriad of diseases so easily...


----------



## soleilwhippet (Sep 26, 2007)

didnt you read the post the OP said that the mom wasnt feeding the pups she had 8 and only 4 servived. the OP also said thet they were in the hospital and the mom was weak from giving birth. its almost the same thing with my uncles new pup the mom got sick so the breeder had to sell them. oh and my uncles pup was 7 weekes when he got her.




Rubyblue said:


> I neglected to mention that his mother stopped feeding him and the other puppys and was in the hospital. She had a litter of eight only 4 survived and she was very weak after giveing birth. The owner gave me the puppy for free if I would agree to bottle feed it.


see heres the post.


----------



## NorthernLights (Oct 3, 2007)

Soleil, let me tell you what a good breeder would do: 

When my dog's mom was pregnant, there were complications due to having such a huge litter. All puppies had to be taken C-Section, and the mother was weak and unable to nurse. 

My breeder hand fed the puppies for a week and a half while the mother recuperated, and even then had to supplement the diets of the puppies, because the dam dried up. 

She took care of the puppies in this manner until they were 11 weeks old. She did not try to pawn her responsibility off on another person who may or may not know the proper way to care for such a young puppy. 

And it is still illegal. It is the breeder's responsibility to care for the puppies until 8 weeks.


----------



## lozzy100 (Oct 23, 2007)

i totaly agree with the fact it is the breeders SOLE responsibility to care for those pups and do what ever is ness to care for them, which brings me back to my question,,,was there any tests done on the mum prior to the breeding taking place,,,erm i doubt it, and the fact she gave away a young pup at such a young age for free tells me she is more a BYB, i for one would never throw the pups like that, every breeder i know would not do this, not sure if i beleive this thread,,just does not make sence to me, but then i suppose there are cruel ppl out there, who just throw any 2 dogs together in hope for pups and a fast buck, yet most breeders are always out of pocket when breeding as the tests that both dogs have to undergo are expensive and time consumeing, and raising pups is not cheap nor for the faint hearted, and breeders only breed to further their lines or show, the list goes on and on, i wish ppl would stop buying these pups from ppl who just bread willy nilly, would end alot of dogs being put into pounds...anyway if this thread is for real please get the poor pup to a vets and get some good sound advice on how to care for it properly i.e how often it needs to be nursed etc.


----------



## War (Oct 1, 2007)

8 puppies in a Chihuahua? That is a huge litter for a Chihuahua
8 pups 4 died 4 survived
You took one 
Where are the other 3 pups??!!


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Err, referring to the origional question... (Since I've noticed everyone is critisizing the OP for their pup's age... what's done is done, I personally wouldn't send back a pup after hand feeding it and caring for it, especially since the breeder didn't sound like they new what was best for the pup, anyways...)

I wouldn't suggest potty training until she is old enough to where she would be started on her potty training, anyways. 5 weeks is still REALLY young to be expecting a pup to become potty trained, and you might stress her out too badly if you start with the whole crate-training thing. Maybe you should focus on things like teaching her her place in the pack and how she's allowed to behave around you? That's what would be happening with her mother right now, I doubt she would be getting stuffed in a crate all alone. I agree with the excersize pen with puppy pads idea. At least you should get a big cardboard box and cut the top off and cover the bottom with newspaper or puppy pads. Research a little bit, too, to figure out when is the best time to start potty training your pup; don't just assume she's old enough.

As for litter box training, I personally think it's a great idea, just so long as you don't mind the smell. Cleaning it shouldn't be any more difficult then cleaning up outside, I'd just be concerned that after coming home from work, it might smell a little ripe after sitting there all day. But you can stick the box in a bathroom or something out of the way.

Here's a link teaching all about litter box training, and I think you should really look into it when you're puppy's old enough 
http://www.kturby.com/litter/litter.htm


----------



## Harmonybear (Oct 24, 2007)

Nargle said:


> Err, referring to the origional question... (Since I've noticed everyone is critisizing the OP for their pup's age... what's done is done, I personally wouldn't send back a pup after hand feeding it and caring for it, especially since the breeder didn't sound like they new what was best for the pup, anyways...)


I wanted to thank you for saying this. The one I really feel sorry for in all this is the puppy, and the OP at least seems like she wants to do what's best for the poor thing. Best to save the (_well deserved_) criticism for the breeder and do whatever we can to help the OP take excellent care of the puppy.

I don't have any suggestions for you, *rubyblue* (I've never cared for a puppy younger than 9 weeks), but I was just wondering how things are going? Are things getting easier as he gets older?


----------



## Pit Mom (Oct 24, 2007)

Rubyblue said:


> I’m a first time dog owner with a 5 week old Chihuahua puppy named boozer. I’ve had him for about a week I've weaned him off of puppy formula and he’s now eating moist food. About two days ago I started crate training him. I know he is still very young and has little control over his bladder but I figured it wouldn’t hurt to start now. I live in a small apartment, so I thought a littler box would work best. My method so far has been to set him in the litter box 5 min after feeding him and then give him a treat and praise if he goes in the box ( he cant chew too well so he mostly licks the treat and holds it in his mouth). I’m not too worried about the litter training right now because he’s so young, but keeping him in the crate has become very stressful. He hates it. Once he’s in he cries and screams like there’s no tomorrow. I put a blanket in the crate because he’s so small and gets cold, but because he’s so young he soils in his crate. Am I doing anything wrong, and is there anything I can do to stop the crying?


RUDYBLUE do you have anyone helping you with the pup as it is so young? Good for you for helping the little guy. We got our dog Mocha when she was young also, her mom started attacking all the pups. And the kids didn't want to see them go into a shelter, so they looked for good homes. And that they did. Good luck on your new venture with the little guy.


----------



## Rubyblue (Oct 23, 2007)

I know this reply is a little overdue. This was the "breeder's" first litter. The mother was very healthy but no one could have predicted that she would have 8 pups. She was very desperate to find homes for the pups because she has a full time job and could not take care of the 3 puppy's and their sick mother. Boozer is very healthy a good eater and full of energy. I'm trying my best to cope with the crying, and things are slowly getting better. He's learned to go to his litter box right after I feed him, and now that he has a few teeth he is able to eat the treats I give him. Thank you all for your advice!


----------

